# Mod Got Pozzed.



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)

to those who don't know Mod Got Pozzed is an AG contest. your sick imagination can win prizes....

this is but the first piece of a multi pieced story. stay tuned as we build to a shocking climax. it's going to start out easy then get nice and rough. 







 I’m that sneering thing in the darkness, the one listening to your half formed pleas and promises.  I am the fear that snakes like mist across your spine when you realize you’re not immortal. I know how your gut twists as you move across the room reciting your pick-up lines. I hear her as she sees you coming. I know as she lowers her eyes that she’s never going to stop thinking about the boy that finger banged her in the 6th grade then told all his friends that her cunt smelled like rotten eggs. When you beat your little dick to that first sputtering ejaculation and lay there fearing you broke it, hoping to your fox hole God that wasn’t blood, it was me there privy to your age old mix of pride and panic. I saw you gather the drops on your fingers and turn the light on to examine your prize. I know you smelled it and then saw you tentatively bring your hand to your mouth and snake out your tongue in curiosity that would become shame. I'm the voice that whispers to you the delights of sin and the warm hand on your cock as you try in vain to resist as I lead you to hell. I’m here, and I will be your constant witness till it’s time to relieve you of your head and reap your rotting soul.











   Sometimes even when you have watched the building and placing of every cog in a machine the outcome will surprise you. The Captn’ he calls himself... Watching this kid grow was an adventure. Discovered his dick at age 7 and hasn’t left the damned thing alone since. Wagged it at more tail than any man has a right to. But ahhhhhh, he thinks he has found “the one.”  He looks himself over cockily as he steps from his bath, checking his abs in the mirror and turning so he can admire his ass. He’s feeling his oats as he dresses to go to Carmen’s. Careful shave, nice cologne. Hasn’t even admitted to himself how special this girl is to him, would deny it if called out about it but he’s been turning down other tail for a few weeks.








 It’s funny how a guy treats that female he decides to set apart and above from the rest. Their lovemaking is tender and he takes his time with her. No pleas to fuck her ass, no voice in his head saying, “Suck my cock you dirty whore.” He thinks how beautiful she is, devours her scent, and watches the light play in her hair making little iridescent rainbows. I can’t help but enjoy his behavior as he gets ready to cum though. He places his head on the bed beside her and uses his neck to help support his weight as he puts both hands under her ass and slips one fingertip onto her asshole. Yes thatta boy, that’s the real you.  You want to turn her over and plow that ass.  Love, what fucking retard invented that shit? 


Carmen gets out of the bed and fumbles for a smoke. Smiling down she makes up some excuse and starts to dress. She knows he cares for her, knows he is trying to treat her like he thinks he should but her body shakes with frustration. Last night Saney was fisting her ass. While she gagged and fought for breath his cock rammed her throat, his sweaty balls mashed against her lips. Her head was tender as she quickly ran the brush through her hair and tossed it back into her purse. Fuck she loved how Saney had pulled her hair last night. She didn’t realize the expression change on her face when she wondered why men who see you as "the one" fuck you like some fragile princess. She kissed her spent lover and headed for the door wondering if Saney was home. She needed someone that could fuck her like a beast and he was just the man for the job.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)

yes, i saw that too.


----------



## grynch888 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

I got a boner from that.
100% srs.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 15, 2012)

Yay


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)

Lust.... my favorite sin. Foreman had a weakness for curvy women with large tits. Stick some fat juicy tatas in his face and his ability to reason became proportionately smaller. His new boss was a dick no two ways about it, the guy was a total ass, and banging the secretaries seemed like his favorite pastime. Foreman has been eyeing the guys wife for a while now. Ok, her tits actually. They were natural and his best guess was 40DD. Her hips were curvy, waist still nice and small, fucking fine ass... Rumor had it she had been known to mess around but who knows with rumors. She had caught him looking at her ample chest a couple of times and did not seem at all displeased by the attention. The woman was classy he thought to himself, and no fool. She obviously knew what her husband was up to but showed no animosity to the young girls he preyed upon at the office. Foreman bet the Mrs. was smart enough to be socking away a little cash and he was right. The bitch had a fat bank account her husband knew nothing about but what Foreman didn't know was going to change his life. 





Amanda, you see, had a plan. Her husband was getting tired of watching her pilates coach fuck her and they had set their eyes on Foreman. She quite liked the young man and hated to deceive him but to keep fattening the bank account that would eventually free her from her creep of a husband she needed to play his little games. Foreman was busy flirting his way right into their trap.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

Run, GFR, RUN!!!


----------



## cube789 (Mar 15, 2012)

now this is impressive.. and intriguing


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)

Foreman could feel his temples pounding as he struggled to raise his head and open his eyes. He could smell Amanda's perfume and his thoughts spun in his head sickeningly falling into place like a string of crime scenes when he realized the pain in his body was the result of his current position. With great effort he got his feet under him and stood on quaking legs taking some of the strain off his screaming arms. He _almost _choked back a laugh when he opened his eyes and his vision cleared. His thoughts were a grim dance between this can't be real and the certainty it was. His laugh of disbelief stumbled in his throat and became a guttural cry of outrage and dawning horror.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 15, 2012)

I can't read threads like this while I'm working out. Apparently gym management frowns upon the LHJO in the locker room.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)

Foreman's head throbbed as he tried to think clearly and shake off the effects of the drug. He'd been out for a quite while he surmised given the pain in his arms and the fact some of the blood on his shoulder had turned a dark brown as it dried. The chains were thick, the shackles tight, and anchored immovably above the archway. His boss started vacantly at him and absentmindedly fondled his half hard cock. I could smell his fear. He tested the chains, looked for any way free, any weapon, all the while terrified of one thing. Aids did not cross his mind, herpes, syphilis, gonorrhea... none of the lovely tools of my trade even occurred to him. He simply did not want to be fucked in the ass and his panic rose as he realized he was going to be. His legs were free but chained together at the ankles. He could kick he thought. Not until the ropes were pulled and retied stretching his body so that his feet were a mere breath off the floor would he give up on this one idea of defense. 

Amanda entered the room as her husband left. Foreman was too exhausted to struggle as she quickly washed the blood from his body. He knew his shoulder was torn on his right side and guessed that a rib or two was broken. He still eyed her tits as she kneeled in front of him and for the first time in his life regretted his lust for big tits. Amanda stood and placed her hand on his cock. He was too tired to even try to avoid her touch. 

She looked into his eyes as she spoke,"If we can put on an exciting enough show for my husband so that he cums from watching, you will be spared what you now must think is the inevitable." 

Hope is such a sad thing to see sometimes.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)

Foreman was given a couple hours to ponder his fate, sweat it out... He had very little hope they would let him go but he had decided to try and put off the worst that could happen as long as he could. She was going to have to be one talented woman to provoke a response from a man in his condition let alone predicament. I could have told him that she was. 

When Amanda came back into the room it was obvious from the way she was dressed that this was to indeed be a performance for her husband. Foreman's hope grew... as did his confidence in being able to rise to the occasion. 





http://www.imagebanana.com/


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)

Though undeniably beautiful, greed twisted her insides as surely as disease can twist the outside of a body. Amanda’s husband would turn a blind eye to the depletion of their joint bank account for weeks after one of her performances. It was partly this she was thinking of when she knelt before Foreman and nuzzled her face against his thighs. She smelled so soft and her hair was like silk against him. His gut was pierced with flashes of fear and visions of the possible harm that await him but through it all beckoned the insidious fingers of lust. He wanted his cock in her mouth and she obliged him with a hunger that betrayed her own interest in these games.







  At first the presence of her husband unsettled Foreman to the point of distraction. But Amanda’s skill quickly removed most elements between the fire in his loins and the wet heat of her mouth. Foreman all but forgot their audience of one until Amanda would pause and take her mouth off his rock hard cock to occasionally seek approval in the eyes of her husband. Foreman’s boss walked slowly in circles around them stroking his cock. At times he softly stroked his wife’s hair.     
  When Foreman’s breath became ragged and his body obviously ready to unload Amanda’s husband dropped to his knees behind her and buried his cock in her soaking pussy. He grabbed her hips and fucked wildly. The added rocking of her body pushed Foreman’s cock even deeper into her mouth and both men erupted inside her.  
  As lust drained from his body dread slammed into Foreman’s heart with full force. His boss had disappeared and came back with a hypodermic and slipped it into his arm with a slight sting….

  Foreman awoke sometime the next afternoon. Sore and shaking off the effects of another sedative. He didn’t recognize the room he was in but quickly fumbled for the note on the table beside him. It explained that he was in the Cayman Islands, rent was paid on this room for one month, and there was a checkbook in the dresser. His boss had deposited two million dollars into the account to fund an extended vacation.  The note explained that rape had never been part of the plan but that the fear of it was a key element in the game. Seeing his wife make a man forget the possibility of rape and death while he enjoyed the pleasures she could give was the guys thing…

  Two million dollars is a lot of money but I see foreman wrestle with questions. Showers are the worst, when he washes his asshole and wonders if…


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 15, 2012)

You win, i wont bother now with my story of GFR’s insatiable gay lust and cradling of the balls………….


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)

By the time SFW's little buddies were discovering playboy he had moved on to anal porn and by the time they caught up with that he had decided on a career in dentistry. He liked the idea of having someone helpless in his chair and he hired only staff that were content to leave him alone with unconscious clients. That lost it's thrill for him quicker than playboy did. Nutting in the immobile, drooling mouth of some suburban housewife wasn't nearly as exciting as he had hoped. 

I have seen the hair raise on a few spines when they meet his gaze. Some dismiss it and some don't. The ones that don't are the ones who know that yes Virgina, there _are_ monsters and they walk among us.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)

SFW caught sight of the clean shaven, rugged-looking guy making an appointment. He didn't think much of it at the time but a twinge of familiarity played at the edges of his mind the remainder of the day. He checked the name in the appointment book, Rob DiMaggio, it didn't ring a bell. Ah but the word "bell" did. Julie Bell, Luis Royo, Frank Frazetta, and Vallejo! The guy was a dead ringer for a guy in a Vallejo painting in his sci-fi art book. 







Man, that brought back a rush of feelings. Bad ones. SFW was a runt of a kid, downright puny and used to stare at the muscular men in those books. They made him feel so pale and unjacked. The more he thought about it the more his animosity toward this new client grew.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 15, 2012)

*Fuck all this shit...*

*When can i taste your asshole Little Wing ?*


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)

Rob DiMaggio didn't really look like he worked out  but his natural athletic build coupled with his works-in-the-sun tan made a lot of guys feel inadequate. SFW really hadn't planned anything out of the ordinary during Rob's appointment but as bad luck would have it, the gear he was on was making him unusually horny.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> *Fuck all this shit...*
> 
> *When can i taste your asshole Little Wing ?*



Shut your fucking mouth.
There's only one man here who's taking her to bed.


----------



## colochine (Mar 15, 2012)

the pictures remind me of the black romance novels that are always on sale at walmart near the registers...


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

lmao an online fight over a women neither have met in rl ahahaha


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

nice read LW, u win!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> lmao an online fight over a women neither have met in rl ahahaha



Do you know who I am? You must be new here.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 15, 2012)

moar?


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 15, 2012)

Shut up you guys you're ruining the story, sheesh!

Please continue LW, the floor is yours once again.


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Do you know who I am? You must be new here.


 
yup im new, 

so far ive read

U love lw, have regular melt downs, win comps but still dont get the gears, cant tell if ur juiced or not cause some posts appear to lean either way, u love posting crap about urself, u love it more if anyone else does, ur addicted to this place, u hate prince asking a killer to write for this place, ur swear alot as if its supposed to make what u say more important 

hahahha JK bro

yeah i read ur stuff lol


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

That about covers it all!


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 15, 2012)

umm...pssst, forgot the bipolar part, shhhsh, he might be listening


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 15, 2012)

My shits been getting weaker and weaker =(


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)

SFW was the actual real deal when it comes to the school of thought that says rape isn't about sex it's about power. Since he'd been into bodybuilding and using gear getting ass was easy, getting his rocks off was another story. It took progressively depraved acts to give him the push he needed to get off. He had no desire for males, no attraction to them. He envied Rob's physique sure but he was self aware enough, even in his madness, to know this was not about much more than the sick kick he got from defiling a helpless victim. He had let his assistant go home early telling her this was a particularly easy job and as he waited for Rob to succumb to medication he went around locking all entrances and exits. The adrenaline rush he got from this part of things almost was enough to keep him on his feet when he opened the door to find Rob poised and ready with a police issue M26 taser. The look of disbelief as the darts pierced his chest was priceless. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)

Rob and Gena had watched Gena's best friend deteriorate over the past two years. Night after night in the beginning Gena had sat with her as she tried to make sense of the broken images in her dreams. She had been too ashamed to file a complaint or speak to anyone about what deep down she knew. She had awakened from a simple dental procedure positive that she tasted cum in her mouth. Tried telling herself it was blood, it was medication, it was... there was no use, she knew that taste. Gena felt helpless and afraid for her friend as she watched her sink into what seemed a bottomless pit of depression.  Rob adored his wife's commitment to her friend and when Gena came home 2 weeks ago and tearfully recounted what her friend had revealed to her Rob promised her he would see this guy pay. 

Rob and Gena were high school sweethearts. He has watched her grow from girl to woman, watched her body swell with their child, watched her become wife and mother...







She was unwavering in her devotion to him and he swore to himself he would avenge her friend as if it were Gena herself this bastard had harmed.


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

when a jehova witness knocks on my door, i just scream at them "fuck off, i never even see the accident"

jk


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)

Rob handcuffed SFW then kicked him in the face for good measure. Lights out. It surprised him how calm he felt a few moments later when he came to in the dental chair. His eyes felt like shit and he became aware that this was more than a robbery when he found himself unable to blink. The calm did not last long....





"I found your trophies you sick fuck", Rob spat the words at SFW.
"We should have time to watch a few while we wait for my friend to arrive. She is a very skilled surgeon who specializes in post rape vaginal reconstructive surgery." 
Rob rose to start the first dvd and didn't even have to turn around to know the dripping noise he heard was urine spreading in a puddle under SFW's chair.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 15, 2012)

Definitely digging this thread


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)

MinO Lee arrived in due time and Rob wheeled in a standing mirror arranging it carefully so SFW now had a good view of his genital area. While he placed the mirror he explained to SFW that his friend had great sympathy for women who have endured the trauma of rape and are forced to live with the scars it leaves behind both physically and mentally. As Rob spoke I focused solely on the thoughts of SFW. I found it amusing how he recalled the extensive sound proofing of this room with such regret. He had so painstakingly made sure no one could hear a person scream that no one would hear him now if he were to try... When Mino calmly began to explain penectomy, the procedure for amputating the penis, he began to scream anyway.


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 15, 2012)

This might actually be worthy of publishing. You may consider looking into it.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2012)

Penectomy is a pretty straight forward procedure and this one went as smoothly as could be expected. Usually there is a lot more pain relief and a lot less screaming but those matters were overlooked in light of the circumstances. Rob assisted Mino with what seemed like nerves of steel, never flinching. SFW's trophy vids had filled his veins with ice water, he felt no pity for the man. Big Benj and Heavy were called in to clean up the scene and take all evidence of SFW's crimes to a secure location. He was told that he would be allowed a recovery period then he was to sell all his assets, move into a small studio apt and continue his practice in a new open office set up where he would never be alone with another client. He was allowed to keep only the bare minimum he could exist on and all the rest of his earnings would go to the women in the videos. It was made clear that if he made one wrong move the night's activities would seem like child's play compared to what would happen if Rob had to pay him another visit. Tears fell from his eyes and I knew with certainty his fear was great enough to make him their willing slave. I also knew that within two weeks he would be trying to attain orgasm through prostate stimulation. Lust..... hmmmmm, sometimes even I was amazed at it's power.


----------



## Watson (Mar 15, 2012)

my god that last part is so disgusting its awsome lol

note to self. dont ever fuck with LW!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok folks it's 3 am. I will wrap this up sometime after the sun rises tomorrow. If you need me just whisper into the darkness.... I'm there.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Mar 16, 2012)

Am i in this story as a special guest?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Ok folks it's 3 am. I will wrap this up sometime after the sun rises tomorrow. If you need me just whisper into the darkness.... I'm there.



The Queen of LHJO Material!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2012)

I saw these loosely connected strangers as they nodded to one another at the gym. The same faces coming there for years. It sounds like mice in a wall you know, your thoughts. Hundreds of them scritching and rustling around... Usually I listen for key words tinged with panic, despair, envy... you know the drill. The gym was thick with fear today and slowing down their thoughts to savor each one was a worthy endeavor. I knew their secrets already but it was entertaining to hear the ones that terrified them today. 

The gym had opened a health clinic specializing in sports medicine and this was std awareness month. Free HIV tests. Rob recalled the tranny hooker in Mexico. They were careful right? Right? SFW had wondered if Mino had infected him on purpose as an extra punch in the throat when she removed his cock and balls. It would almost be merciful to escape the hell he was forced to endure. Foreman had invested a quarter of the two million dollars and watched it steadily grow. It would buy a lot of revenge. The Captn' had known within a heartbeat of Carmen and Saney exchanging a single glance at the gym that Saney had fucked her, and Saney only fucked one kind of girl. Big Benj and Heavy  were wondering about the bodies they had disposed of for Rob. Had a glove torn, did they not notice scratching themselves on a dirty needle in their haste to get a job done quickly? One job in particular worried them both.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2012)

In most murders there's inevitably a lot of blood involved. A bit of preparation can eliminate the worst of the mess. The victim is lured to the kill scene and shot in the head and a towel is quickly used to staunch the flow while he is stabbed in the heart. The stab wound causes the blood to stop flowing from the gunshot wound. The victim is then moved to a bathtub where more blood either drains out or coagulates before he or she is dismembered on a plastic tarp and magically disappears. Hey now, I can't spoon feed you all the secrets. Well this particular job didn't go down quite this easy.


----------



## squigader (Mar 16, 2012)

This is depraved as hell. That's all.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2012)

You did not question Rob's orders no matter how absurd they seemed so when he hired BigBenj and Heavy for a special job they didn't ask questions they just got to work getting everything on the list in order asap. 

A cabin was rented in a remote and heavily forested area of Colorado where visitors had to be flown in.

One room was temporarily converted so that the ten foot high walls had no openings once the door was closed. Nothing at all was in the gleaming white room except 4 cameras mounted high in each corner.   

Invitations were sent out to the right people.

An alpha wolf captured in the heart of a forest in Russia, where few if any would have had contact with humans, was flown in. 

One extremely angry and confused gym member was kidnapped and brought to location.

This guy had been pissing Rob off for months asking other gym members if they thought a wolf could kill a man in a fair fight. When people invariably said the odds favored the wolf the guy would argue, and argue, and argue. Finally Rob decided there was only one way to shut this guy up.


A fair fight between a man and a wolf begins with the man being stripped of his clothing. Each opponent bringing into the arena only his natural abilities, advantages, and weaknesses. It got ugly fast. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.





Man and wolf were on equal footing as far as the rage and panic at finding themselves in an unfamiliar environment face to face with what each knew was danger. Akira quickly understood that he had seriously failed to consider many things. Speed, cunning, hunger, and all the blood.

A wolf doesn't think you are a man. You are just an animal to him, food, and he knows where you bleed. He knows how to make you defenseless, unable to flee. He is fast, he is precise and blood, Akira realized, is slippery.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2012)

In the midst of a Russian winter, or any winter for that matter, where snow is deep and temperatures plummet conserving energy is essential. Energy is heat. Knowing how to down prey quickly conserves energy. A wolf will sum you up and then bleed you. A man will waste precious moments looking for way out. Akira scanned the walls and by the time he had decided there was no way out of the wolf's reach the wolf had made his first cut. He hit hard and fast going for the meatiest portion of Akira's calf and giving it one violent, tearing shake before letting go and retreating. The pain was slow in coming but when it hit it hit like a truck. Adrenaline is a powerful drug. Both hearts pumped furiously and both bodies prepared their respective owners for the battle. Akira kept his eyes on the wolf as he backed slowly into a corner. He knew his arms and legs were strong from years of weight lifting and his plan was to protect as much of his body as possible while trying to cause as much damage as he could the next time the wolf rushed him. He would sacrifice his left forearm to the wolf he decided and try to gouge it's eyes with his more powerful right hand. The blood flowed steadily from his left calf, no tourniquets today.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2012)

The best laid plans of mice and men never go as planned. Akira tried to stay calm knowing panic would cause his heart to pump faster and increase the rate of blood loss. As painful as it was he tried to stop some of the blood by putting pressure on the wound with his ass as he crouched waiting for the wolf to attack. The wolf paced back and forth only a few feet out of reach his fangs bared his growling and intense gaze making Akira's heart rate climb. Akira thrust his arm forward when he couldn't stand it any longer wanting to end the agonizing stand off and cause some damage to the wolf. The wolf ignored the arm altogether and went for his face. 

An audience at a blood sport event will make a collective sound of horror at the same time they are thrilled at getting exactly what they came to see. I knew they couldn't wait to see what damage this assault had caused and they were not disappointed. Akira's nose hung to the side almost dangling through the hole that used to be his right cheek. Blood gushed from the wound and Akira instinctively put his hands to his face. In a blind rage he stood and let out a blood curdling roar. He went after the wolf then free of anything but the most primal of human emotion and behavior. He became oblivious to his pain, the danger he was in, he went for the animal's legs trying to get purchase strong enough to break them his now slippery hands finding little purchase in the fur and when the wolf bit again he bit back. 

You have to slow this bit of the video down to see the details in the final maddening bit of fury between man and beast but it is worth it. In real time it is less than a minute but what a glorious minute of hell unleashed upon the face of the earth. The gurgling of blood, the crush of bone, the snap of sinew, the spattering crimson rainfall. The audience was as silent in thought as the once white room became when in the last few moments the cameras focused on the eyes of the wolf as it crushed the dying man's windpipe between his teeth and waited for the heartbeat to fade.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> That about covers it all!



He forgot... Takes it up the butt, in the mouth. Like ballz on chin. .

I could go on 4ever


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2012)

The wolf was allowed to eat her fill before she was tranquilized and clean up began. The room's set up made it an easy job and Heavy thought it better for the wolf to give her slightly less of the drug than they had when capturing her. It was this one misjudgement that haunted his mind today. The wolf had roused enough when they moved her onto a stretcher to snap at BigBenj. Heavy had darted out his hand pushing Benj's arm out of the way. The wolf had torn through both of their protective suits and broken skin. Small wounds but they exchanged uneasy glances. They were both covered in the dead man's blood and though the wolf was obviously healthy maybe the dead man had not been. She was transported to Alaska then on to Russia where she was dropped off within a mile of her capture. The remains of her kill were left with her and the men joked nervously as Heavy turned the chopper toward home that they were probably going to be the only two men to ever catch aids from a wolf.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 16, 2012)

I always knew heavy would try and protect me


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2012)

For all the thoughts, all the fears, all the regrets I hear today I am astounded by only one thing... The innocence in the minds of these people who so consider themselves jaded. Not one has even imagined anything other than a careless passing of the virus, a mistake, an unknowing accident. How can you live amid the sea of sickness and cruelty that has steadily grown firm around the collective human heart and not even wonder at the possibility that someone could knowingly, willfully infect you?


Curt James enters the gym in his usual manner. A smile to those he greets on his way to deposit his stuff in his locker before hitting the treadmill. He adjusts the incline and sets the speed and he's off. Feet pounding a steady rhythm as the miles click by... he starts to sweat and his shirt becomes drenched. The gym has no rule forbidding his running shirtless but he leaves it on to hide the scar where a bullet went clean through the inside of his right arm. 






He had been teaching art for only 3 weeks when he walked into the school library to simply drop off a few books and stepped into a nightmare. He recognized the sobbing boy leveling the handgun at the young girl. Brooding kid that did the dark, moody drawings that reminded him of Goya's Saturn. Curt could have turned and ran but he thought only of the girl. She stood there frozen as the young boy screamed at her between broken sobs. Curt had a hard time understanding some of what he said but apparently the boy thought she had ruined his life and his plan was to kill her and then himself. 

Curt stepped to the side and made the boy have to choose who to aim the gun at. He turned it toward Curt saying, "Don't come any closer." Curt took a step toward him and said, "I swear if you hurt her I will get to you before you can shoot me." He said to the girl, "When he shoots me, you run."

Curt took another step toward the young boy and his mother crossed his mind. He hoped she could cope with losing her only son and would be proud of the man he had been. The girl made the slightest movement to turn and run and when she did the boy moved quickly to his right and pulled the trigger. It was a calculated move that sent a single bullet rocketing first through the girl and then Curt. I knew as the thought formed in the boys head he would achieve what he intended. Curt knelt beside the girl and tried to stem the flow of blood. The boy ran from the room and toward the boy's bathroom scribbling the cryptic message, "Mr James, you will come to understand" on a wall before putting the gun in his mouth and pulling the trigger. 



I can smell it when it happens you know. When the virus gives you over to me well before your time is up. The bullet carried with it a lethal gift in the droplets of blood it escorted into Curt's body. As he knelt beside her asking his God to spare her young life and the boy she had infected took his own the scent of life emitting from Curt James was replaced with the scent of death. He would live 15 more years never blaming the girl that lay dying beneath his hands.

I hear your disbelief, your shattered sense of justice. I know you have this notion that the "bad guy" should get the shit end of the stick and the hero should get rewarded but that just is not the way of things. I am puzzled at times with the term "supposed to be" nothing is supposed to be, it just is. 

When you whisper your half formed pleas and promises into the dark I am the one that hears you. In the end the only reward in the vast sea of rotting corpses is the one body in a million I allow to keep it's head.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 16, 2012)

LW... I gotta say I completely forgot that this is even a contest! Damn girl your an amazing writer!!


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, those Harlequin romance novels don't have anything on you.

This is great commode reading.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2012)

thank you. too fun writing it. i haven't gotten anything done and can think of 50 more things to write.....


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Curt James enters the gym.....


Hold the phone!!! Now I know this story isn't true!!!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Hold the phone!!! Now I know this story isn't true!!!!!


There's a daycare at that gym ^^^


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> There's a daycare at that gym ^^^







What exactly are you implying ? lol

I kid, i kid with love.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2012)

i see things that need editing and i missed the window of opportunity to.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> There's a daycare at that gym ^^^


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2012)

dear peoples i hope you liked my story. sorry to curt for giving him the aids but i wanted it to be that he was pozzed doing something heroic and non sexual in a twist of what people too often suppose. very often the seedy person with the high risk behaviors flies under the radar and never gets sick. sfw needed to be roughed up a little cuz of this pm. 

                     Originally Posted by *SFW* 
                 Tits or im banning you for 3 days. I  know you wont be banned for 3 days, because rob will unban you withing  the hour. but it will still make things inconvenient for you  

i know he was joking but i thought a little payback would be funny.

heavy n benj, you better be nice in my thread cuz i considered giving you a very different reason to sweat it out about akira's blood...





now that i think about it that might have been the more ag appropriate way to go 

azza, sorry i didn't get you in the story but i'm thinking about making a short story thread when i get back.


----------



## Watson (Mar 17, 2012)

U WIN U WIN this shit will haunt me the rest of my days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2012)

We all know in the story that Ben and I tag team LW.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Mar 17, 2012)

I will have to think about it, and decide if that is acceptable...

























No, no it's not. I'll chop your dick off.    =)


























But, you did get me that IML spot....So, maybe.....


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 17, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> But, you did get me that IML spot....So, maybe.....







YouTube Video


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 17, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA.

That's how I envisioned it....


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2012)

someone wanted them bumped!


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2012)

> It???s funny how a guy treats that female he decides to set apart and above from the rest. Their lovemaking is tender and he takes his time with her. No pleas to fuck her ass, no voice in his head saying, ???Suck my cock you dirty whore.???



well not for the first week anyway lmao


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

or till she says, " you know what i'd like? i'd like you to talk dirty to me while i suck your cock."


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 26, 2012)

yeaaaaaa baby. my first payday for writing. a monster is born.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> yeaaaaaa baby. my first payday for writing. a monster is born.



Go for it!


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2012)

well done, u could write porn for a living


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 29, 2012)

welllll since a reaper needs a good place to put her ax 

here's what i ordered. the tan one i'm really in love with. 





















and because women can't shop and stay on budget i ordered this one this morning. 





and btw

my next winnings will go for hgh. very interesting benefits in small doses


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 29, 2012)

i'm glad this is anything goes not english class. i said "as" 50 times my wolf went from male to female i said no one was thinking they got pozzed after i already said sfw wondered if mino pozzed him.... i got a good lesson in how hard it is to proof read in a two inch strip when you're having too much fun writing the story.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> or till she says, " you know what i'd like? i'd like you to talk dirty to me while i suck your cock."


There are women who say this?!!?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 29, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> There are women who say this?!!?



i'm not supposed to???? NOW you tell me!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 29, 2012)

it makes it seem like the man is hungrier for what you're doing and it makes it hotter.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 29, 2012)

Let me rephrase that.....

There are women other than my baby, Little Wing, who say that?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it makes it seem like the man is hungrier for what you're doing and it makes it hotter.


This is why older women are usually better. They just go straight for the nuts.....literally =)


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 29, 2012)

now you're learning.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 29, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> a two inch strip where you're having too much fun



FIXED, sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## SheriV (Oct 30, 2014)

hmmmmm


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 30, 2014)

LOL I remember this one.  Little wing and her dirty mouth.


----------

